# Trying to understand the "credit pool"



## justmeinflorida (Aug 3, 2012)

After reading the stickies I thought I had an understand of what the credit pool was all about but I was wrong. I was reading a post that had mention of them and that you could pool your points before you're use year and then have them available for the next two years? That you can pool your points from another year as well, to extend them? Do you have to have your M/F's paid before you can do this?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 3, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> After reading the stickies I thought I had an understand of what the credit pool was all about but I was wrong. I was reading a post that had mention of them and that you could pool your points before you're use year and then have them available for the next two years? That you can pool your points from another year as well, to extend them? Do you have to have your M/F's paid before you can do this?



I think the credit pool is for three years, I will check.  It is my understanding that no you do not have to have fees paid through this option.  See page 281 of the members directory, it is three years.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 3, 2012)

Is the reason for using the credit pool, just so that one can extend the life of points?

Example: my use year starts Jan. 1st 2013 @189K and I'm getting no additional points for this year, they've been used.

So the only reason I would need to pool my points, is if I didn't think that I could use all 189K points in 2013?

Would there be any advantage or disadvantage to pool 2014 points in Jan. 2013? 

Could I use 2014 points in 2013 by pooling them?

And wouldn't that be the same as just borrow points from 2014?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2012)

When you place points in the credit pool, the resulting credits are good for any check-in from that day until three days later.  There are several reasons to do so, but the two main ones are to move points either forward or back.  

I'm not sure how early you can pool points, so I don't know when you can place 2014's points into the pool.  But, once they are available to be pooled, you can do so and use them for any check in from that day forward.  So, yes, you can pool '14 points to use them for a '13 reservation.  The difference between that and borrowing is that you can only borrow for an Express Window reservation in '13, but you can use Pool Credits for a Standard Window reservation.

If you Borrow or use Pool Credits to book in Use Year '13, and later cancel it, the points revert to Cancel Points in the '13 Use Year.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2012)

Unless you are gold or platinum vip you have to pool your point before your use year starts, so if your use year is Jan 1, you cant pool your 2012 points, but you can credit pool your 2013 and your 2014 points now

The points will be good for 3 years from the deposit date, so as I see it there are three reasons to use the pool

1) If you know you wont be using points next year, deposit them and extend their use into the following years.  ie push your points into future years

2) If you need your points now you can pool future years points and use them immediately ie pull future years points into the present. 

3) to avoid the problem of some points left at the end of a use year that you have to use or lose (or deposit to rci) think ahead and pool those points. That way you can use the "left over 2013 points in 2014, and leftover 2014 points in 2015, and so on

One of the great un-sung benefits of the Wyndham system is the credit pool. You get to use the future points before you have pay their maintenance fees.

Other then the points I reserve for ARP reservations I credit pool everything as soon as I can...(come on January so I can get to my 2015 points)


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 3, 2012)

bnoble said:


> When you place points in the credit pool, the resulting credits are good for any check-in from that day until *three days later*.  There are several reasons to do so, but the two main ones are to move points either forward or back.



3 years later.


----------



## am1 (Aug 3, 2012)

It avoids having a few left over points every year.  Extends the use of the points and what I use it for is bringing the points forward so I can use them before the use year.  

When everything hits the Wyndham fan I'll already have my profit and the future mfs in the bank.


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't see why you wouldn't want to credit pool your points right away all the
time. Is there a down side to using the credit pool?


----------



## learnalot (Aug 3, 2012)

slip said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't want to credit pool your points right away all the
> time. Is there a down side to using the credit pool?



The only consideration is that they can't be used for an ARP reservation.  They have to be used in the standard res window 10 months or less.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2012)

slip said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't want to credit pool your points right away all the
> time. Is there a down side to using the credit pool?



I dont see any as long as you dont plan to use ARP


----------



## ronparise (Aug 3, 2012)

am1 said:


> It avoids having a few left over points every year.  Extends the use of the points and what I use it for is bringing the points forward so I can use them before the use year.
> 
> When everything hits the Wyndham fan I'll already have my profit and the future mfs in the bank.



What do you see comming towards the fan?


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks again everyone, it makes perfect sense now.


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 3, 2012)

ronparise said:


> What do you see comming towards the fan?



All you need to worry about... that when it does hit the fan, it will not be distributed evenly!


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 3, 2012)

Taken from another post further down the line:

*I pool all my points. RRLongwell has it right,,There is a charge and its more than a reservation transaction, but you dont pay twice The charge is $39 (reservation transactions are $30)

Although when you use these pooled points to make a reservation you will be charged the reservation transaction fee, so it is possible to get hit with the $39 and the $30 in the same day*

So does this mean that I would be charged a fee to use the points in the credit pool, not just the deposit fee?

And if so is this per reservation?


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2012)

> 3 years later.


D'oh!   Not enough coffee today.  Of course, that's right.  Years, not days.



> Is there a down side to using the credit pool?


As mentioned, the major one is that they can't be used for ARP.  You also cannot (directly) deposit them to your worldwide exchange company (RCI or II), but you can book something with them, cancel it, and then deposit those cancel points to the exchange company.  If you do all of that on the same day, it consumes only one reservation transaction.  It is sometimes a little tricky to have exactly the right-sized reservation to get the deposit right, depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## am1 (Aug 3, 2012)

ronparise said:


> What do you see comming towards the fan?



Any number of things.  

One you talked about today is point inflation.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2012)

> So does this mean that I would be charged a fee to use the points in the credit pool, not just the deposit fee?


Every time you book something with points (or deposit points to your external exchange company) it requires a Reservation Transaction---though you can perform two or more bookings/deposits in a single day, and that uses only one Transaction.  You are awarded a certain number of "free" transactions---one per 77K annualized.  So, as a 189K owner, I get two free transactions per year (I have more than 154K, but less than 231K).  After that, you have to pay for them.  They are cheaper online than over the phone.  Certain levels of VIP owners get unlimited transactions "free".



> One you talked about today is point inflation.


Not exactly a new phenomenon, and yet the system is still here.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 3, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Every time you book something with points (or deposit points to your external exchange company) it requires a Reservation Transaction---though you can perform two or more bookings/deposits in a single day, and that uses only one Transaction.  You are awarded a certain number of "free" transactions---one per 77K annualized.  So, as a 189K owner, I get two free transactions per year (I have more than 154K, but less than 231K).  After that, you have to pay for them.  They are cheaper online than over the phone.  Certain levels of VIP owners get unlimited transactions "free".



Got it thanks. I was thinking the fee was in addition to the 2 res. credits we were getting each year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 3, 2012)

Only other comment worth adding is that you can only pool REGULAR points.  Once you have booked a reservation and then cancelled, even though you have points left you can NO longer pool those points.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

*Another pooled point question*



Sandy VDH said:


> Only other comment worth adding is that you can only pool REGULAR points.  Once you have booked a reservation and then cancelled, even though you have points left you can NO longer pool those points.



If you make a reservation with pooled points and then cancel they are returned as cancelled points. How long do cancelled points last? 

The Wyndham book says they expire on your *Use Year End Date*. What does that mean? The use year at the end of the three year pool period? Or the current use year? Or the original use year the points had before they were pooled?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 14, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> If you make a reservation with pooled points and then cancel they are returned as cancelled points. How long do cancelled points last?
> 
> The Wyndham book says they expire on your *Use Year End Date*. What does that mean? The use year at the end of the three year pool period? Or the current use year? Or the original use year the points had before they were pooled?



Whatever current use year you are in when you cancel. If you have a UY that ends 12/31 and you cancel a reservation today, those points would expire 12/31/2012 (evene if they came from pool points that expired in 2015).


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yikes! That bites.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Is there a down side to using the credit pool?


Probably just the $39 fee to do it and you can't use credit pool points for RCI or any other Plus Partners things.


----------



## antjmar (Aug 15, 2012)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Probably just the $39 fee to do it and you can't use credit pool points for RCI or any other Plus Partners things.


Also you cant use your ARP at your home resort.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

One more question. I know I'll pay a $39 fee to pool. Is it $39 per use year. For example, I have one free ressie transaction fee. I get online and do the following:

1- make a reservation for a vacation using 2012 points that expire in March.
2- make a reservation using some of my 2013 points
2- pool the balance of my 2013 and all of my 2014 points

Am I paying $39 to pool all the points because I did them at the same time or $78 ----> $39 for each use year?

Thanks.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope... $39 to put all points in. You can only put available points (non-cancelled) into the Credit Pool for a one-time $39 fee. If you have 2012 points available, 2013, and 2014 shown online, you can put all of them in the CP. In January, when you will see 2015 points, you can put those in for another $39.

TS


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 15, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Nope... $39 to put all points in. You can only put available points (non-cancelled) into the Credit Pool for a one-time $39 fee. If you have 2012 points available, 2013, and 2014 shown online, you can put all of them in the CP. In January, when you will see 2015 points, you can put those in for another $39.
> 
> TS



Okay, so that is very cool. I guess I just have to decide if I want to pool those 2014 points at the time I pool the 2013. At this time I can't see a downside to it. I'm unlikely to ever need ARP for Smoky Mtns. Plus I plan to buy more points to complete my portfolio as soon as my current transfer goes through.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 15, 2012)

A while back I tried to pool both some 2012 and 2013 points at the same time. I was told by the Wyndham agent that I would have to pay $39 twice, once for each use year from which I was pooling, or a total fee of $78. Was this correct, or should the fee have been only $39, since I was doing it all at the same time?


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 15, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Okay, so that is very cool. *I guess I just have to decide if I want to pool those 2014 points at the time I pool the 2013. At this time I can't see a downside to it.* I'm unlikely to ever need ARP for Smoky Mtns. Plus I plan to buy more points to complete my portfolio as soon as my current transfer goes through.



No downside I can see, since if you pool both 2013 & 2014 for your first year you'll have double points. I know I'm happy about that, planning on going on some nice little vaca. with them


----------



## bnoble (Aug 15, 2012)

> Whatever current use year you are in when you cancel. If you have a UY that ends 12/31 and you cancel a reservation today, those points would expire 12/31/2012


This only true if the *reservation* is also in the 2012 Use Year.  If the reservation were in the 2013 Use Year, and you cancelled it, the points would be Cancel Points, valid for reservations from 1/1/13 to 12/31/13.

For those who have more than one Use Year in their account, things get a little tricky.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 15, 2012)

bnoble said:


> This only true if the *reservation* is also in the 2012 Use Year.  If the reservation were in the 2013 Use Year, and you cancelled it, the points would be Cancel Points, valid for reservations from 1/1/13 to 12/31/13.
> 
> For those who have more than one Use Year in their account, things get a little tricky.



Sorry, of course this is correct. I was just assuming a reservation for _this_ year (which I should not have done). I know what you mean by tricky, but also useful - I have three different use years.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2012)

I routinely do NOT pool my points.  I will only pool them if I know I have a lot of other plans in a given year, and likely will not use all my points. 

Luckily with my VIP level I can pool my points well into the current use year. 

However, I do have a tendency to book and cancel a lot of units.  Another habit because I have no transactions fees.  This causes a problem, you can't pool cancelled points.  Old habits die hard.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 18, 2012)

*Another pool/points question*

In the future if we decide to purchase an EOY in Hawaii, say use year 2014 and I pool our points Dec. 2013 hold on to them and in Dec. 2015 pool our 2016 points, would all those points count as ARP for travel in 2015? Does any of what I'm saying make sense?


----------



## ausman (Aug 18, 2012)

Was answered previously in this thread. Pooled points can not be used for ARP, only regular points. See pg 282 of the Directory.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 18, 2012)

basham said:


> Was answered previously in this thread. Pooled points can not be used for ARP, only regular points. See pg 282 of the Directory.



Thanks, you're correct.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 18, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> Thanks, you're correct.



Hawaii is in my future as well and from what I've read unless you need a hot red week like Christmas or something, Hawaii is fairly easy to get into. I'm thinking ARP not necessary unless of course you need a red hot week.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 18, 2012)

bnoble said:


> This only true if the *reservation* is also in the 2012 Use Year.  If the reservation were in the 2013 Use Year, and you cancelled it, the points would be Cancel Points, valid for reservations from 1/1/13 to 12/31/13.
> 
> For those who have more than one Use Year in their account, things get a little tricky.



Okay, that's great to know.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 18, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Hawaii is in my future as well and from what I've read unless you need a hot red week like Christmas or something, Hawaii is fairly easy to get into. I'm thinking ARP not necessary unless of course you need a red hot week.



When we decide to buy another deed, we would like to do a summer week in Hawaii EOY. Would a summer week be hard to get?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Late to this party but the Wyndham Points credit pool is one of the great features of the system. We used to pool virtually all our points every year as we had no need for any ARP use & that way we always seemed to have 500,000 or more points currently available for whatever we desired. It was easy, cheap and gave us three years to use the points. We "only" owned 256,000 annual points (never ever did the VIP nonsense) yet we we're able to obtian virtually every resort/time/unit size up to Presidential a few times all while maintaining low annual fees and - in over 15 years - only one housekeeping fee charged.  It was a great value and when we where done it was easy to find a new buyer. We paid resale and were able to sell at virtually the same price - starting with that low cost vs retail was the key.  

We grew less & less satisfied with all the tricks & sales pressure from Wyndham over the years and, now, find we can save BIG not by owning Wyndham but by leveraging the ample offers for rentals at virtually every resort - prime times - for well under the annual fees. But for someone with many years of use ahead of them i still think resale Wyndham & the careful use of banking, pooling, borrowing & renting points represents one of the great values in timeshares.  The credit pool is a key part of that.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 18, 2012)

I booked a 3 BR presidential at Bali Hai in Hawaii for Xmas week without needing ARP. I got up at 4:00 am the day the 10 mo. started and booked it online. I would also second the idea of pooling everything.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 18, 2012)

justmeinflorida said:


> When we decide to buy another deed, we would like to do a summer week in Hawaii EOY. Would a summer week be hard to get?



I can't say, I've been focused on early June or mid September, but I'd say based on Mark's response, no.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 18, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Late to this party but the Wyndham Points credit pool is one of the great features of the system. We used to pool virtually all our points every year as we had no need for any ARP use & that way we always seemed to have 500,000 or more points currently available for whatever we desired. It was easy, cheap and gave us three years to use the points. We "only" owned 256,000 annual points (never ever did the VIP nonsense) yet we we're able to obtian virtually every resort/time/unit size up to Presidential a few times all while maintaining low annual fees and - in over 15 years - only one housekeeping fee charged.  It was a great value and when we where done it was easy to find a new buyer. We paid resale and were able to sell at virtually the same price - starting with that low cost vs retail was the key.
> 
> We grew less & less satisfied with all the tricks & sales pressure from Wyndham over the years and, now, find we can save BIG not by owning Wyndham but by leveraging the ample offers for rentals at virtually every resort - prime times - for well under the annual fees. But for someone with many years of use ahead of them i still think resale Wyndham & the careful use of banking, pooling, borrowing & renting points represents one of the great values in timeshares.  The credit pool is a key part of that.



Thanks, John. I don't plan to acquire more than 189k points. Makes sense to me to rent anything else I need and pooling will surely work for me based on my non-prime travel plans.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 19, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Thanks, John. I don't plan to acquire more than 189k points. Makes sense to me to rent anything else I need and pooling will surely work for me based on my non-prime travel plans.



IMO, there are two options. To be someone like Ron. Or to rent from some like Ron. It is my plan to be the ladder


----------



## ronparise (Aug 19, 2012)

markb53 said:


> IMO, there are two options. To be someone like Ron. Or to rent from some like Ron. It is my plan to be the ladder



latter not ladder, but that's not important..just dont lose my phone number.  

I just contracted for another 2mm points, so by the first of the year, with the use of the credit pool Ill have roughly 6mm points to add to my 2013 rental business


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Aug 19, 2012)

Glad you are having fun Ron.  I think you will qualify for the title "mega renter" around here now.  You do seem to wear it well too.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 19, 2012)

ronparise said:


> latter not ladder, but that's not important..just dont lose my phone number.
> 
> I just contracted for another 2mm points, so by the first of the year, with the use of the credit pool Ill have roughly 6mm points to add to my 2013 rental business



Whoops!!:rofl: Guess I can't spell. 

Oh, I've got your number Ron.  So that makes you more than half way to your magic 10 million, and your definition of a mega renter.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 19, 2012)

Second the motion and call  the question!


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 19, 2012)

markb53 said:


> Whoops!!:rofl: Guess I can't spell.
> 
> Oh, I've got your number Ron.  So that makes you more than half way to your magic 10 million, and your definition of a mega renter.



Do not forget, that is his Wyndham holdinigs.  I think he has indicated in the past he has some non-Wyndham holdings.  So, I think congratulations are in order.  If Wyndham point equilvants were used on those non-Wyndham units, I think he is going significantly over the magic number.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

bnoble said:


> This only true if the *reservation* is also in the 2012 Use Year.  If the reservation were in the 2013 Use Year, and you cancelled it, the points would be Cancel Points, valid for reservations from 1/1/13 to 12/31/13.
> 
> For those who have more than one Use Year in their account, things get a little tricky.



OK, for those playing along at home, what about this:
Reservation for check-in 11/27/12, cancelled 8/21/12. Use years ending 12/31/12, 6/30/13 and 9/30/13.​
Where do you think the points end up?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> OK, for those playing along at home, what about this:
> Reservation for check-in 11/27/12, cancelled 8/21/12. Use years ending 12/31/12, 6/30/13 and 9/30/13.​
> Where do you think the points end up?



6-30-2013  Did I pass the test?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> 6-30-2013  Did I pass the test?



No. That is also where I would have expected them to be (or _maybe_ the 9/30/13 year, since the reservation fell in that UY window), but they went to the 1/1/12-12/31/12 year. I'm going to call at lunch to find out why and ask them to move them to that UY.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 22, 2012)

Based on my (admittedly incomplete understanding) of the implementation (latest active use year covering the reservation) I would have guessed 9/30/13.

Note that there has been some chatter that if a use year is exhausted, it might no longer be considered "active" for the implementation of cancel returns.  Were your 6/30/13 and 9/30/13 UYs out of points?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

bnoble said:


> Based on my (admittedly incomplete understanding) of the implementation (latest active use year covering the reservation) I would have guessed 9/30/13.
> 
> Note that there has been some chatter that if a use year is exhausted, it might no longer be considered "active" for the implementation of cancel returns.  Were your 6/30/13 and 9/30/13 UYs out of points?



Yes, they were.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Yes, they were.



The ones I just did yesterday brought back a November bonus points use year and put some of them there.  That use year had dropped off because I had used the points.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 22, 2012)

*"New System" points option possibility*

I was discussing the new system coming, who knows when, with one if the Vacation Planning Counselors. He suggested that within the new system, that an owner will be able to specify a specific contract from which points should be taken when making a reservation. 

The question then arises, “When that reservation is cancelled, do the points return to the use year of the contract used to make the reservation, or do they land somewhere else?”


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

The explanation given was that since I made the reservation in April, they returned to the UY the reservation was made in, in this case 1/1/12 to 12/31/12.

I then made two new reservations for December to use all of the cancelled points and HK credits, and cancelled them. If the original explanation was correct, since I made the reservation in August the points should go to the UY it was made in, which would be 7/1/12 to 6/30/13. The system would not let me make a February 2013 reservation, saying I did not have enough points.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> The explanation given was that since I made the reservation in April, they returned to the UY the reservation was made in, in this case 1/1/12 to 12/31/12.
> 
> I then made two new reservations for December to use all of the cancelled points and HK credits, and cancelled them. If the original explanation was correct, since I made the reservation in August the points should go to the UY it was made in, which would be 7/1/12 to 6/30/13. The system would not let me make a February 2013 reservation, saying I did not have enough points.



And now I've received a different explanation that it does not matter when the reservation was made. If they are pooled points, they supposedly go back to the UY that they were originally from. I don't buy this explanation either...


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> And now I've received a different explanation that it does not matter when the reservation was made. If they are pooled points, they supposedly go back to the UY that they were originally from. I don't buy this explanation either...



If you call 5 times and talk to 5 different people, you may never get the same info.  That is where a lot of frustration comes from when dealing with Wyndham.  I lik the system, but none of the humans are on the same page.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> I was discussing the new system coming, who knows when, with one if the Vacation Planning Counselors. He suggested that within the new system, that an owner will be able to specify a specific contract from which points should be taken when making a reservation.
> 
> The question then arises, “When that reservation is cancelled, do the points return to the use year of the contract used to make the reservation, or do they land somewhere else?”



As a general rule, my cancelations go to the active use year that is the furthest in the future.  As far as I can tell this is not always the case and it is not happening enough for me to see a trend, other than as it relates to my odd ball use years relating to PIC points and Bonus Points.  For those two use years, the use years come and go as I cancel than use the points.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> And now I've received a different explanation that it does not matter when the reservation was made. If they are pooled points, they supposedly go back to the UY that they were originally from. I don't buy this explanation either...



It just occurred to me that the one and only time I pooled points was in march of this year. Since I'm not VIP there is no way those pooled points originally came from the UY ending 12/31.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

Far from the definitive word, but Owner Care just told me that points go back to the current calendar year, not the owner's use year (but if I had had some points left in the July to June UY they _might_ have gone back there).


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Far from the definitive word, but Owner Care just told me that points go back to the current calendar year, not the owner's use year (but if I had had some points left in the July to June UY they _might_ have gone back there).



That might be a credit pool feature.  However, it is not what I experience with my credit pool points.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is what I think I've gathered from reading.

The "policy" is just that they return to "the Use Year" in which the *reservation* starts.  In other words, the policy is written assuming that any particular owner has only one Use Year.  There does not appear to be a "rule" for dealing with overlapping Use Years.

So, what happens is governed by the way the reservation system is programmed.  In the past, the implementation always returned the points to the *latest* Use Year that covered the reservation.

Within the last month, maybe two, though, there have been reports that the points return to the latest Use Year that *also* has some points remaining within it.  (I don't know what happens if *none* of the Use Years still have points....)  This is presumably the result of some minor programming/implementation change in the reservation system.

So, Scott, this is consistent with what you've seen.  The later two possible Use Years were both empty, so they were not "active" at the time you cancelled.  Presumably, rrlongwell's contrary experiences happened when the later Use Years *did* have points remaining.  Alternatively, his experiences pre-date this apparent change in programming/implementation.

I don't know how far you'll get calling and asking points to be re-instated into a different Use Year, because the written policy doesn't really anticipate overlapping Use Years.  That leaves you at the mercy of the phone representative you are speaking with, and we all know how well that works out, on average.  

You might have better luck via email, or even an old-fashioned dead tree letter.  I would use the following theory: The Directory says the points are returned to the use year of the reservation.  You have three possible such Use Years, so you should be able to decide which of those they go to.  I have my doubts about whether that will work, but you never know.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

bnoble said:


> ...  Presumably, rrlongwell's contrary experiences happened when the later Use Years *did* have points remaining.  Alternatively, his experiences ...



Just for the record, my most recent experience on this subject was yesterday.  Also see:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=177361


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I don't know how far you'll get calling and asking points to be re-instated into a different Use Year, because the written policy doesn't really anticipate overlapping Use Years.  That leaves you at the mercy of the phone representative you are speaking with, and we all know how well that works out, on average.
> 
> You might have better luck via email, or even an old-fashioned dead tree letter.  I would use the following theory: The Directory says the points are returned to the use year of the reservation.  You have three possible such Use Years, so you should be able to decide which of those they go to.  I have my doubts about whether that will work, but you never know.



That was pretty much my discussion points with owner care today. I did mention that perhaps the next version of the directory should state that canceled points go to the calendar year the reservation is in, rather than saying "use year". She did suggest that once my pooled points are used I could call in and have them align the use years to make it easier to keep track (they can't do it if you have any pooled points). They will do it once per contract, and it's no charge. 

It's not really a lot of points, and I made one reservation today with them that I will use, and another for a date in December that I will not be. I'll try canceling that later in the year, just to see where they end up.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 22, 2012)

:rofl: I feel like I have been off in my own little world (thread) talking about cancelled points (see link above that RR provided), and here in parallel is a very similar discussion.

I swear at one time a sales person pointed out to me (in writing -- in the trust?) that if you have multiple use years, the cancelled points return to the latest (most advantageous) use year.  I have scored online and all hard copy information I have and can't find anything that addresses multiple use years.

The date of the cancelled reservation is also a factor (the use year of the cancelled reservation should determine the use year the points return to).

Experience has shown that anything can happen.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> :rofl: I feel like I have been off in my own little world (thread) talking about cancelled points (see link above that RR provided), and here in parallel is a very similar discussion.



Yes, I debated which thread to post all this in. I ultimately decided here, since we were also dealing with pooled points. 

There is nothing written that addresses multiple use years, and the statement that they go back to the calendar year the reservation is in is also contrary to what _is_ written if your use year is not January through December.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 22, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> Yes, I debated which thread to post all this in. I ultimately decided here, since we were also dealing with pooled points.
> 
> There is nothing written that addresses multiple use years, and the statement that they go back to the calendar year the reservation is in is also contrary to what _is_ written if your use year is not January through December.



If you can truely afford to loss the December reservation.  Go to the computer make a reservation for the number of points your December reservation is for after you cancel the December reservation.  Best of luck.  A Wyndham person told me a year or two ago that that trick works.  I tried it at the time and it did work then.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2012)

Did the December 31st trick work?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 23, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Did the December 31st trick work?



That was one of the first things I tried yesterday (booking a December 2012 reservation, cancelling it, and trying to book a February 2013 one), and it did not.

I'll try it again in November if I don't end up using the reservation.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 26, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> That was one of the first things I tried yesterday (booking a December 2012 reservation, cancelling it, and trying to book a February 2013 one), and it did not.
> 
> I'll try it again in November if I don't end up using the reservation.



I actually saw a Labor Day weekend availability pop up today at Glacier Canyon, so I cancelled the two reservations I had.  They both still came back as expiring 12/31/2012, so I grabbed the GC. I'll lose 77 HK credits, but se la vie. 

It appears since I have no points available in those other use years, they just _will not_ go back to either of them.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 26, 2012)

scootr5 said:


> I actually saw a Labor Day weekend availability pop up today at Glacier Canyon, so I cancelled the two reservations I had.  They both still came back as expiring 12/31/2012, so I grabbed the GC. I'll lose 77 HK credits, but se la vie.
> 
> It appears since I have no points available in those other use years, they just _will not_ go back to either of them.



If all you are losing is the housekeeping credits and not the points, you did well.  I do not get charged housekeeping credits, but I have never heard of a way to same them if they do not have points in the cooresponding use year.


----------

